# Reaper Popup Finally Finished!!!



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Been working on this for months it seems.. some of you may have seen it on other sites.. but here is the done deal..
Pics and video are not that great, will get better shots once it is set up and properly lighted outside.
video is here 



Here is the link to the project pics http://65.78.32.190:888/2006prop/index.html


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great work airscapes. It's a fantastic prop!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whoa!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it!! Bet it scares the crap out of some tots halloween night.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Got to see a vid...

great great job...


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Excellent! Love the empty hood.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I was following this at MOM. Looks fantastic! Good speed and the fog/sound are great!
I need to show this to my wife..not the prop but the pics of your garage. She thinks I'm messy! LOL!
I love it!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

awesome


----------



## RGalati (Sep 12, 2006)

Great Job


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I am just happy it is FINALLY DONE!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

*Da Weiner pats airscapes on the back* That is one awesome prop...what friggin' detail. You are sure going to send the TOTs running!!!!!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

OH MY GOD!
That is so unnerving!
I love how it drops back down so fast.
That is better than most props I've seen in stores and alot made by forum users!
Absolutely amazing!
I can't wait to see more of your work!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Awesome Prop

I really Love the Stone work. Very realistic.
Thanx for the how to.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Damn Airscapes

Great job, you make us newbie want to aspire/expire/perspire to new heights. I have got to get into the game of air powered props next year. I love the work you did with the stone facade. 

I was trying to figure how to get that look for some of my tombstones so they are nearly identical to the actually stone in our cemetaries and the rough stone texture was giving me trouble, thanks for the help.

The stone will also come in handy next year as I make my dungeon out of our front door area. Kudos to you and your work.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I noticed a container of Sculp or Coat

http://65.78.32.190:888/2006prop/photos/100_7749.html

2 questions.

What do you use it for?

And how do you like it?

Ok 3 questions.

Have you used others?

Ok Last question lol 

If so, How does it compare?


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> I noticed a container of Sculp or Coat
> 
> http://65.78.32.190:888/2006prop/photos/100_7749.html
> 
> ...


I used it for the torso of the prop. painted paper towles with it and covered the wire mess. Never used any other type .. it worked well but I think If I had done thinner coats and waited longer between coats would have turned out harder. I liked it, never was much of a mache guy...probably could have gotten just a good a result with carpet glue.. never got around to trying that.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thats great. Nice work! It will startle everyone!


----------

